# Mead Motorbike Project (I think--- Help ID?)



## azbug-i (Nov 24, 2013)

I bought this bike from a guy in Nashville. It had postwar handlebars, stem, and seat, so I pulled those off and put some scout bars on it, an unknown long spring saddle, and some modern coaster brake 700c wheels. It needs some adjusting but it rides cool! Love this paint!

I dont know much about this bike so if anyone has any info on it, that would be awesome!! The headtube has no badge holes in it.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 24, 2013)

Show a close up of the head tube.  Where are the badge holes?


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 24, 2013)

*no headbadge holes*

i dont see any headbadge holes....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 24, 2013)

Then I would have to guess they were filled in when it was repainted.  
Close up of the decal on the head tube?
If it's on top of the repaint, then it isn't going to help id originality.  Fork is Mead.  What about the serial number?  Did you look under the bottom bracket???


----------



## chitown (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm gonna agree with the others and say it's a Schwinn frame with a Mead fork added.

Did you check the cranks to see if they are stamped?

Here's some pics of my '31 Schwinn for reference.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 24, 2013)

Fudge I forgot to look at the crank when I assembled it. Ill check the bb. The paint looks super old then if its a repaint. It looks believable. 

The sticker on the headtube has a partial address but it looks like its more of a property of sticker. Ill get some pics


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2013)

*The seat stays behind the seat*

do not look schwinn


----------



## chitown (Nov 24, 2013)

azbug-i said:


> The paint looks super old then if its a repaint. It looks believable.




The fact that the headtube bearing cups are painted tells me repaint.

I agree with bike that the rear stays don't look Schwinn. Very odd.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 24, 2013)

*the paint*

there is no other paint under this paint, and it is worn like original paint. but yes i know the paint on the cups hints repaint.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 24, 2013)

*decals and serial number*

serial number








this one is on the seattube 




headtube


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 24, 2013)

*headbadge holes*

I also think that even with a repaint i would be able to find headbadge holes and i havent. and the previous owner didnt find headbadge holes either


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 24, 2013)

azbug-i said:


> I also think that even with a repaint i would be able to find headbadge holes and i havent. and the previous owner didnt find headbadge holes either




next time you have the fork out, look for evidence on the inside of the head tube.

nice paint regardless of who applied it, when or where!


----------



## rickyd (Nov 26, 2013)

*wheelset*

what wheelset is that and specifically what rear hub and sprocket? thx rick


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 26, 2013)

*wheels*

They are 700c coaster brake wheels I found on ebay. The hub is no name. And it has a modern cog that is skip tooth also found on ebay. I can post links if you want me to


----------



## rickyd (Nov 26, 2013)

*wheelset*

plz do post links. thx rick


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 26, 2013)

wheels (i got these wheels, but swapped the tires for black)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/700C-COASTE...50?pt=US_Wheels_Wheelsets&hash=item3a81cd7cc2

skip tooth cog to fit the hub, this cog fits pretty much all modern day single speed hubs
http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-Tooth-Ski...389?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337f8c9f75


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 27, 2013)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jimmie jam (Nov 29, 2013)

This is my 1917 Mead Ranger Johnson Motor Wheel, hope this helps.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Nice!*



jimmie jam said:


> this is my 1917 Mead Ranger Johnson Motor Wheel




Wait til Bri sees this.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 18, 2015)

*for sale or part out - in for sale section*

posted this for sale


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 18, 2015)

holy cow that bike is awesome!


----------

